# T_Man to He_Man



## T_man (Feb 25, 2010)

Thought I'd start a journal to help motivate myself. Lost alot of strength and size while out and I think a journal will also help me track my progress. It's my first journal and so it will be interesting to see how my progress comes along.

Current:
Height - 5"11
Weight - 182lbs
Bf - Estimating at around 14%

Today, Thursday  25th Feb, was back day.

Light stretching.
Rack Pulls
5 x 100
7 x 120
6 x 180
8 x 250
8 x 250
10 x 250
Felt a deep burn in my forearms, grip strength is a very obvious limiting issue as I had to stop from lack of grip.

Pullups:
3 x 10
3 x 8
3 x 8
3 x 6
Forearms burnt out from rack pulls. They are a limiting factor in my back day weights.

Hang clean:
3 x 45
3 x 45
6 x 90
6 x 100
6 x 100

T-Bar row:
10 x Bar
6 x bar
10 x 120 plus bar
8 x 150 plus bar
8 x 150 plus bar
8 x 150 plus bar

Concentration curl machine:
3 x 60
10 x 100
8 x 100
7 x 100

Was burnt out after this workout. Forearms took a really big hit, not looking forward to the DOMS but tommorow is Ham dominant day.


----------



## T_man (Feb 26, 2010)

Friday 26th Feb. Ham dominant.

Light stretching of the posterior chain.
Assisted(push) Glute Ham raises
1 x bodyweight
1 x bodyweight
2 x bodyweight
7 x bodyweight
8 x bodyweight
6 x bodyweight

Stiff-legged deadlift:
5 x bar
5 x 60
5 x 100
8 x 180
8 x 180
6 x 180
Couldn't go any higher with my forearms hurting, I was struggling to hold the bar and had to maintain. Usually hit 270+ on this but my forearms couldn't give anymore.

Leg Press machine calf raise:
10 x sled
10 x 100
10 x 250
8 x 400 ss with bodyweight to failure
12 x 500 ss with bodyweight to failure
10 x 500 ss with bodyweight to failure

Leg curls:
Warmup at stack 4 x 8
Warmup at stack 8 x 8
Warmup at stack 10 x 8
Then 3 working sets of stack 14 per leg

Forearms really disturbing me. Dissapointed at the low SLDL because of  lack of grip, the bar was just rolling off my fingers.
Thinking about doing Ham dominant on the Tuesday instead of Quad dominant, so that my lifts aren't compromised by sore forearms.

My current routine:

Monday: Upper push
Bench/Incline bench alternating - 3 x 6-8
Weighted Dips - 3 x 6-8
Cable crossovers/Scoops alternating - 3 x 8-10
Military Press/Arnold press alternating - 3 x 6-8

Tuesday: Quad dominant
Squats/Box squats alternating - 3 x 6
Hack Squats/Leg Press alternating - 3 x 8
Wide stance Front squat/Lunges alternating - 3 x 8
Calf raises - 3 x 8-failure followed by bodyweight calf raises to failure

Wednesday : Rest

Thursday: Upper Pull
Rack Pull/Deadlift alternating - 3 x 6-8
Pullups 3 x 7-failure
T-bar rows/Seated rows alternating - 3 x 6-8
Hang Clean - 3 x 6

Friday: Ham dominant
Glute Ham raises - 3 x 6-8
Stiff-leg deadlift/Wide stance sumo deadlift alternating - 3 x 6
Leg Curls - 3 x 8-10
Calf Raises - 3 x 8-failure heavy followed by bodyweight calf raises to failure


----------



## T_man (Mar 2, 2010)

Fuck me. That Hamstring workout killed my hams. On sunday, 28th Feb I had to take painkillers to relieve the pain. I could hardly walk. First time I've done a ham dominant day on its own for a while. I think I'll cut out the leg curls and focus on the other two, try to slightly reduce DOMS because it will hinder my quad dominant routine, making me change the day and therefore the routine for this week.


----------



## T_man (Mar 2, 2010)

Monday 1st March. I got to the gym at 9:15 and it was closing at 10. Furthermore it was packed. Had to do my workout quick and efficiently.
Chest & Shoulders (with triceps):

Light stretching.
Incline DB bench 
45 x 10
45 x 6
70 x 6
80 x 6
90 x 8
90 x 8

Dips:
Bodyweight x 10
Bodyweight + 22lbs x 10
Bodyweight + 22lbs x 8
Bodyweight + 22lbs x 7

Scoops:
35 x 10
45 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

DB Arnold Press:
20 x 10
25 x 8
35 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

Shoulders still lacking in strength. However I had to superset them with scoops to get my workout done on time and I got a deep burn in my shoulders.


----------



## T_man (Mar 2, 2010)

Tuesday 2nd March.
Okay back to my back workout because my hams are still sore and I can't do quads today. I had to do back today and shift my quads to thurs. But because I do hams on fri, I might just do a lower body workout on thurs so my legs are ready to start the routine again next tuesday.

Back:
Light stretching

Rack Pulls:
Bar x 8
135 x 8
220 x 8
250 x 8
310 x 8
310 x 8
355 x 6 - new PB in my rack pulls.

Chin ups:
Bodyweight x 10
Bodyweight x 9
Bodyweight x 8
Bodyweight x 8

Seated Row On machine (Weight for single arm)
Bar x 10
60 x 10 (per arm)
110 x 10
110 x 8
110 x 8

I felt good after this workout. Finished it quick in order to watch as much of the Brazil vs Ireland game. Was very intense, 35 mins and I was done. I'm glad with the weights I was pushing today, I attribute my gain in strength to a mix of creatine & Activate Xtreme.

Could have done more on my last set of rack pulls but I went to my cousin's gym and the squat rack has wider bar sets, about 6 inches wider than the stops for the weights at the ends of the bars and so it's dangerous as I lifted the weights on the left onto the support bars and being without the clippers on the ends the weights fell off causing a racket.


----------



## T_man (Mar 2, 2010)

Moved up weight to 185lbs


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2010)

Workouts are looking good, mate!


----------



## T_man (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Gaz. Hope to get somewhere near your lifts soon. Where should I incorporate farmer walks and what accessory exercises can I add into this routine?


----------



## T_man (Mar 8, 2010)

Monday 08th march. 20 rep squat routine begins here but I was unsure on what weight to go for. Lowered the weight alot so I could keep adding weight to a place where in 6 weeks I'll be reaching my absolute limit.

Breathing Squats:
10 x Bar
8 x 90
5 x 180
5 x 220
155 x 20 - was really hard but was still easier than I thought. Will increase by 12lbs next time atleast. Completed the full set in 1 minute 10 sec.

Light pullovers 
55 x 10

Bench Press
Couldn't even lift my usual 145lb warmup weight. Must be the squats

1 arm plate rows
90 x 10


----------



## katt (Mar 9, 2010)

ever think about using straps for your deads when your grip gives out?

I like the Ham/Quad split.  We just started using that a few weeks ago, and I like it basically because your whole leg isn't in pain after the workout.. lol


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2010)

T_man said:


> Thanks Gaz. Hope to get somewhere near your lifts soon. Where should I incorporate farmer walks and what accessory exercises can I add into this routine?



Farmers walks are a bit of a bitch on some splits. I like to do them on days where im not deadlifting because my grip will give out way too early on whatever exercise i do second, but doing them on squat day is just as annoying because i have trouble walking, haha.

I guess the best place to do them would be your upper push day, because grip doesn't really come into play a lot with pressing.

Liking the workouts, though, looks like you're training hard


----------



## T_man (Mar 9, 2010)

katt said:


> ever think about using straps for your deads when your grip gives out?
> 
> I like the Ham/Quad split.  We just started using that a few weeks ago, and I like it basically because your whole leg isn't in pain after the workout.. lol



Yea someone lent me his straps once and I was able to carry on to 325 without even so much as a twitch from my forearms. I need to invest in some when I get some spare money (the student life sucks )

About the ham/quad split, yea it's nice to be able to walk the day after legs, but after my last ham workout where I did GHRs i couldn't walk over the weekend, and even by sunday was on pain killers. It was a week and 3 days yesterday since and they were still a bit sore. I either need to revise this split and do a ham only workout once every 2 weeks because i couldnt do my legs last week, as the hams are part of most leg movements. But I don't wanna take out GHRs as I feel they're going to really give my hams a boost.


----------



## T_man (Mar 9, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Farmers walks are a bit of a bitch on some splits. I like to do them on days where im not deadlifting because my grip will give out way too early on whatever exercise i do second, but doing them on squat day is just as annoying because i have trouble walking, haha.
> 
> I guess the best place to do them would be your upper push day, because grip doesn't really come into play a lot with pressing.
> 
> Liking the workouts, though, looks like you're training hard



They won't get me sore though will they? I mean if I'm doing heavy forearm stuff 3x a week i'll have trouble with erm.... certain activities 

I'm trying to work hard until late april before a quick cut for recomposition. My strength is really improving and my body is really growing well. I just have a really bad imbalance between left and right sides over my whole body that's bothering me. Still need to see the doctor about a possible neurological assessment.


----------



## T_man (Mar 10, 2010)

Wednesday 10th March 

Quads still too sore to do squats so had to improvise and do deads instead. I don't want to do alot of reps of deads at a heavy weight because it's very easy for the back to round, so will just keep it regular. Threw in some shoulder work as well because my shoulder strength sucks.

DB Shoulder Press:
8 x 22
10 x 38
8 x 45
8 x 45
6 x 45

Sumo deadlifts:
5 x bar
5 x 90
5 x 175
5 x 265
6 x 310
4 x 310 - grip failed me

Hang Clean
5 x bar
5 x 80 
6 x 110
6 x 110
5 x 110
My forearms couldn't handle anymore.

One thing I'm noticing in my workouts is that continually my right side aches more than my left, and is bigger. I try focusing on the left side contraction but to no avail.
Movements like squats, deadlifts and hangcleans are not as effective without the bar and it would be sad to have to use unilateral exercises for a while because there's no feeling of pushing a big weight. However it looks like I'm going to have to!


----------



## T_man (Mar 12, 2010)

Weighed myself yesterday and I'm around 13.6-13.8 stone which is about 190-193lbs. THe muscle is definately packing on (and some fat )


----------



## T_man (Mar 15, 2010)

Monday 15th March.
Last Friday my quads were still too sore to do the squat routine so I took it off. But played football(soccer) on Saturday for the first time in months and my quads and achilles tendons are still sore so can't resume 20 rep squat routine. Did chest instead.

Light stretching.

Incline DB bench:
Warmup x2
80 x 6
90 x 8
90 x 7

Dips:
BW x 10
BW + 35lbs x 8
BW + 35lbs x 7
BW x 10

Cable Crossovers:
Warmup x 1
Stack 3 x 9
Stack 3 x 8
Stack 3 x 8

Hang Clean:
Bar x 7
90 x 6
110 x 6
135 x 5

Was pretty hungry so I left without stretching and grabbed my protein shake n headed for home. The cable crossovers really contracted my pecs. Till now they feel a bit... painful? They hurt already rather than just being fatigued.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2010)

T_man said:


> Weighed myself yesterday and I'm around 13.6-13.8 stone which is about 190-193lbs. THe muscle is definately packing on (and some fat )



 Nice work! Thats a good weight!

Pressing is looking great! That incline DB benching was heavy as shit!


----------



## T_man (Mar 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Nice work! Thats a good weight!
> 
> Pressing is looking great! That incline DB benching was heavy as shit!



Thx. Wasn't steep incline though. My triceps really lacking strength, the bastards!


----------



## T_man (Mar 16, 2010)

Tuesday 16th March. After much thought I'd thought I'd first hit 225 x 10 comfortable before doing the 20 rep squat routine. This would mean sometime end april. Till then the 4x a week split will do.
Quad dominant

Light stretching

Full Squat
Warmup x 3
180 x 10
200 x 8
200 x 7
200x 6

Leg extenstions
Warmup x 3
75/leg x 10
90/leg x 8
90/leg x 8

Hack squats
Warmup x 2
175 x 10
190 x 8
190 x 7

Calf Raise on Leg press
(Slow, full contraction sets)
Warmup x 1
330 x 10
450 x 12
450 x 10

Was too hungry for this workout. Felt really famished after. Feeling good though as the squats were much narrower than I usually do and I'm now working for a bigger outer sweep as my inner thigh is big.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2010)

Excellent workouts in here my Friend!!! I agree with Katt, invest in a pair of straps, and blow through that barrier held by lack of grip, it will also help in your grip without you even knowing!!! Best Wishes to you!!!


----------



## T_man (Mar 18, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Excellent workouts in here my Friend!!! I agree with Katt, invest in a pair of straps, and blow through that barrier held by lack of grip, it will also help in your grip without you even knowing!!! Best Wishes to you!!!



Thanks. Straps are a definate investment!


----------



## T_man (Mar 18, 2010)

Thursday 18th March.
Back

Deadlifts
Warmup x 3
220 x 8
265 x 8
310 x 8
310 x 8 (borrowed some straps for this and they worked a treat)

Arnold Press SS / Lateral Raises
Warmup x 1
45 x 8 / 30 x 8
45 x 8 / 30 x 7
45 x 8 / 30 x 6

T-bar row
Warmup x 2 
110 + bar x 10
135 + bar x 8
135 + bar x 8
135 + bar x 8

Hammer strength 1 arm back pulldown
(per arm)
warmup x 2
100 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 8

BB Shrugs
warmup x 2
135 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 8 - grip failed! So did one set of rear delt rows to make up:

BB Rear delt row
135 x 8

Really enjoyed this workout. I didn't feel fatigued despite the extra 2 exercises than usual, and even though I was low on energy due to 3-4 hours sleep I really did the exercises well. Maybe I should get less sleep more often.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2010)

EXCELLENT workout my Friend, glad the straps helped, a big way to push/pull through a barrier!!! A question for you... what are rear delt rows??? Is that what I call a hi-row??? You pull a wide upright row, slightly bent forward and only raise the bar between the navel and sternum!!!


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2010)

Archangel said:


> EXCELLENT workout my Friend, glad the straps helped, a big way to push/pull through a barrier!!! A question for you... what are rear delt rows??? Is that what I call a hi-row??? You pull a wide upright row, slightly bent forward and only raise the bar between the navel and sternum!!!



Thats a normal bent over barbell row isnt it? I bring it higher to put more emphasis on the rear delts/traps  and bring it a couple inches below the clavicle. Im not that flexible so it never really hits my chest, I just bring it as far back as I can. Sort of like a reverse bench press with your elbows out wide.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2010)

T_man said:


> Thats a normal bent over barbell row isnt it? I bring it higher to put more emphasis on the rear delts/traps  and bring it a couple inches below the clavicle. Im not that flexible so it never really hits my chest, I just bring it as far back as I can. Sort of like a reverse bench press with your elbows out wide.



No, I am very slightly bent forward, just enough to where I pull it up and back against my body, almost like an upright row with a slight bend forwad and much wider grip!!!


----------



## T_man (Mar 20, 2010)

Archangel said:


> No, I am very slightly bent forward, just enough to where I pull it up and back against my body, almost like an upright row with a slight bend forwad and much wider grip!!!



Okay yea, that sounds like it actually. But I still try to bring mine relatively high to really contract the rear delts.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2010)

Cool, I cant bring it much higher as it will destroy my shoulder I have been nursing for years!!! I use a wide grip so when I pull the bar up to the determined height, my upper arms are parallel to the floor, much like the end position in side lateral raises, and with the the slight bend forward and pulling up and back, it really hits the side delts and rear delts really, really good!!!

Best Wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2010)

Great Deadlifts, man - workout looked killer


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 22, 2010)

When you scrape together enough pennies to get some straps, do NOT skimp.  Get good ones.  I've tried a ton of different ones and have finally settled on Schiek padded straps.  I like the Power lifter style over the dowel ones but, that's personal preference. 

Schiek, Inc. - Lifting Straps

It'll be the best $20 you ever spent.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2010)

Just droppin in my Friend, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## T_man (Mar 23, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> When you scrape together enough pennies to get some straps, do NOT skimp.  Get good ones.  I've tried a ton of different ones and have finally settled on Schiek padded straps.  I like the Power lifter style over the dowel ones but, that's personal preference.
> 
> Schiek, Inc. - Lifting Straps
> 
> It'll be the best $20 you ever spent.



Oh okay. Thanks for that because I was actually just going to buy any old cheap ones but I'll bear that in mind now.


----------



## T_man (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement Gaz & Arch it really helps thanks


----------



## T_man (Mar 23, 2010)

Monday 22 March. Chest day.

Incline Bench:
Warmup x 2
65 x 10
80 x  4 - failed the rest
Only lower DB's were 65 from 80 and I couldn't do those today 
65 x 8
65 x 8

Wow these were a real challenge today

Dips:
BW x 11
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

Didn't feel like I had the energy to do weighted ones today so I stuck with BW

Scoops:
Warmup x 2
80 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10

Hang Clean:
Bar x 5
90 x 5
135 x fail ! I couldn't even do one rep of my usual weight!
110 x 1 and a half - fail!
90 x 6
90 x 5
Wow there was something really wrong yesterday. Dehydration, Fatigue, Maybe I ate too soon before the workout, didn't eat much over the weekend as I was at my mum's place and she didn't cook as much as I eat, didn't take any creatine over the weekend.

This was a real bad workout. Despite that I'm feeling sore today. I think maybe I need a week to deload as I have gone really heavy for 6 weeks straight.


----------



## T_man (Mar 23, 2010)

Tuesday 23 March

Quad dominant:

ATG Squats:
Warmup x 2
200 x 10
200 x 9
200 x 10

Hack Squat on machine:
Warmup x 2
Sled + 135 x 8
Sled + 135 x 8
Sled + 138 x 8

Standing Calf Raises:
Warmup x 1
Machine + 4 plates x 12
Machine + 6 plates x 10
Machine + 6 plates x 8

Was pretty stoked after this one. Squats hit me hard. Plus the gym closed. All this was done in 30 mins so intensity was okay'ish.


----------

